# Odd connectivity issue



## robertgp421 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a ticket open with Amazon on this.  I've been lurking here and hope one of you might have a suggestion.

I purchased my Kindle 2 when they came out.  It arrived and despite the map, no Whispernet.  We drove to a neighboring state for a visit that day and the Kindle lit right up.  So we knew it wasn't the Kindle.  I talked to Amazon and they weren't able to resolve the problem.  Then last weekend a friend from another state brought a Kindle 2 into our area and was able to connect.  She had no problem, downloaded subscriptions, a book, etc.  I called Amazon.  They read my file and decided to send me a replacement Kindle (I was impressed.)  Out of the box it worked.  Connected, was beautiful - no problems.  It went to sleep and then BAM! no more connection.  I've not been able to get the connection back this evening.

Anyone have any experiences like this?  I've called Amazon - the tech I talked to was intrigued.  I'm supposed to get a call back, but just wondered if anyone had run into this issue before.  The tech jokingly speculated it might be Sprint in WV, but I don't know.

It's quite odd - to see the thing work at my kitchen table, download contact, etc., and then 15 minutes later - nothing - I'm at my wits end.

I'll thank you in advance for any suggestions.

Robert


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm assuming the tech asked you to reset the Kindle...

Betsy


----------



## robertgp421 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes.  We reset the kindle several times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried the new one anywhere else, driving a short distance away?

Have you heard from CS yet?

Betsy


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's not just in a particular location that you have problems, is it?  Like maybe it doesn't work in your bedroom, but it might work if you go outside, or even to another room.  Just a thought.


----------



## robertgp421 (Apr 22, 2009)

Tech hasn't called back yet.  It simply won't work anywhere in Fairmont - which is odd, because my friend Diane can get hers to work just fine in areas mine will not.  It does just fine if I drove across the state line in PA.


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Robert,

I live in Fairmont and just bought the Kindle 2.  The first one they sent me couldn't find a signal.  I thought it was a hardware problem so they sent me a new one.  That one arrived today and the same problem...no connectivity.  I'm headed to Morgantown tomorrow to see if I can find a signal.  Then I'm headed to CA on Wed. and am taking it with me to see if I can get a signal.

I called Tech and they have no clue what is going on.  I told them of my travel plans and they want me to call them from the road to let them know how its doing.

I really want this to work too.  I love the idea of the Kindle.  I'll post how it works out.  BTW, I've been incredibly impressed with Amazon's customer service.

Jason


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

So, I haven't left yet for my trip, but I did take the K2 into Pennsylvania and had the EXACT problem that Robert has.  I get 5 bars as soon as I cross the PA state line.  When I come back to WV, I lose all bars.  I called CS and they have opened a trouble ticket as well.  Will post how it goes from here on out.

Jason


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jason, not sure if I mentioned in my PM, but my mom lives in Fairmont and has had no problems with her service on her K2.  She's had it for about a month and no problems yet.  
She's in Deep Creek this week and has had good service there as well.
deb


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Did she turn it on for the first time in Fairmont?  Do you know?  No reason that would matter, but I'm trying to narrow down the problem before I talk to the CS people again.

Jason


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, she did turn it on in Fairmont.  She's out at Hickory Hills, if you know where that is.  
deb


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

This post has me wondering I live in the Potomac Highland section of WV near Keyser. I received a replacement K2 today. 
It would not pick up a wireless signal at all. My other K2(sending back due to screen fade) picks up the signal fine...all 4 bars. I have been using it
for about 3 weeks. 

I was assuming the new one had a bad wireless connection, as did the CS when I explained the K2 beside it had a signal.

Now this has me puzzled. I am getting another replacement tomorrow...I'll post the results of that.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> This post has me wondering I live in the Potomac Highland section of WV near Keyser. I received a replacement K2 today.
> It would not pick up a wireless signal at all. My other K2(sending back due to screen fade) picks up the signal fine...all 4 bars. I have been using it
> for about 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Just curious.....

If you still have them both take a look at the 411 page -- are both registered? Do they both have the same PRL Version?

On the one without connectivity does the 611 page bring anything up or just the "Sorry -- WAN info is not available at this time" message?
If it does bring up info:
On 611 what's the Ec/Io on each device -- should be about the same -- this is probably the best measure of relative signal strength.
Are the SID and ND the same on both?


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

crj5jat said:


> So, I haven't left yet for my trip, but I did take the K2 into Pennsylvania and had the EXACT problem that Robert has. I get 5 bars as soon as I cross the PA state line. When I come back to WV, I lose all bars. I called CS and they have opened a trouble ticket as well. Will post how it goes from here on out.
> 
> Jason


Im thinking is this an issue of location compatibility? If its the number of bars difference in different locations, then could it be that there are some "dead spot" signals for the Kindle in the location?

Just my two cents.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think they have considered that.  Jason is one of the persons with the problem in a town that I have never had a problem.  In fact, his problem seems to pretty much be when he crosses the state line.  Which is very very odd.  I have traveled all over the same state and get coverage everywhere but the most remote places.  
deb


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just received my second kindle in as many days. Neither of the two new ones will connect sitting side by side with my the one I received April 10 which connects fine and has five bars! 

Could something have changed in the newer ones?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is very interesting.  I wish I had an answer.  I hope CS can come up with something.  
Keep us posted please.
deb


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Well, I'm in California and my K2 works great.  No problems whatsoever.  CS has gotten back in touch with me yet.  I'll let you now when they do.  Also, when I get back home tomorrow, I'll let you know if I lose the signal again.  BTW, I updated my K2 with the new firmware (I had the problem before the upgrade so I thought it might help....it didn't).

Jason


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad to know you have a signal now.  Hope it works once you get home.
Keep us updated.
deb


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Just checking to see if Jason is back in WV and if the Kindle will still not connect there.

I talked to CS Thursday and  told them I have the two recent replacements side by side with my older(April 10th) Kindle and it has five bars and they don't connect. She stated where I was in WV had a very low signal and that may be the problem. But why does one connect and the others don't?  I asked if they had changed anything in the more recent ones. She checked with tech and said they had not changed anything. She had me navigate to an information page and give her some readings the techs wanted. They will get back to me.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I find it interesting that they're saying it's spotty coverage when you have two setting side by side.  I also find it interesting that my K1 picks up very well and that the K2s are supposed to have 3G.  
Thanks for updating.  Let us know what CS says next.
deb


----------



## robertgp421 (Apr 22, 2009)

I can report the same behavior.  Amazon's replacement Kindle has started to connect again, just fine.  The original Kindle 2 (which I need to send back) still refuses to connect in Fairmont, but when I go to PA or MD, it connects fine.  I watched them side by side today.  The replacement would connect just fine, the original - no signal.

I'm not sure what glitch happened when I received the replacement to make it go offline, but I've not had that trouble again.

When I initially reported the non-connectivity to Amazon, they chalked it up to an inaccurate map and a variety of cellular connectivity issue (which was a disappointing explanation, but reasonable).  When I was able to point them to another user who had connected successfully in the same area, they very quickly sent me a replacement Kindle.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the update. I'm going to ask for another replacement. I was going to just settle for the one that connects but the text is so 
much lighter than the new one (which won't connect). I will keep asking until I get one that works!


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I still don't have a a signal.  As soon as I got back into WV from CA, it dropped.  So, I sent my first one back (which didn;t have a signal) and am thinking about sending this one back and asking for another one.  In fact, I think I'm going to do that right now.  I was supposed to hear back from their tech support last week but never did.  I sent an email to them on Friday and they stated I need to wait 2-3 more business days.

I'll let you know what transpires 

Jason


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Jason, that third time is a charm.  Keep us updated. 
deb


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Well...they won't send me a new K2 yet.  They still ant the engineers to look at the problem.  I'm giving them til the end of the week and then I'm going to ask that they send me a new one.  If they won't, then I'll just send it back and get a refund.  

It's too bad if that happens as I really, REALLY like the K2.  I took it with me traveling last week and its was wonderful!!

As always, I'll keep everyone in the loop.

Jason


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jason,

Do you know of anyone in your area that has a K2 that connects? If so, maybe you could meet at a mutual area and do a side my side comparison. If they connect and you don't, Amazon should ship you a replacement. Otherwise, I think they will use the "you are in a low signal area" excuse.

I have two K2's from last week that will not connect. My original (with screen fade) does. So they are shipping me another replacement. I don't know if something in the kindle has changed or WV Sprints signal changed or both! They were having tech look into it and get back to me. This was on Thursday. Since I did not receive a response, I called CS again and requested a replacement. I may not have received it except for the fact that I have a K2 that will connect.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

The Kindle I received today connected fine. What are the odds of having two replacements in a row not connect?!

So those with problems, keep trying for a replacement.


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

Hey all,

Took the K2 to VA and it worked fine.  Brought it back to WV, and no signal.  I'm giving them to Monday.  If I don't hear back by then (which I don't expect to), I'm going to request another one.  Like sbell1, this will be the third one.  I'll keep you updated.

Jason


----------



## crj5jat (May 5, 2009)

I couldn't wait til Monday   So I called CS just now, they advised that I wait for 15 minutes as they were going to do something on their end that could take up to 15 minutes.  If I don't get a signal at the end of the 15, I am to do a hard reset.  If I still don't get a signal, I am to call them back.

Well, I just got a signal...can you believe that @#[email protected]#$?  It actually works!!!!  Wooohoo!!!!!

Thanks everyone for your help and advice.

Jason


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jason,

Thanks for the update. I wonder what they did and why some kindles will work in WV while others won't? 

I just worry that someone in WV will get a unit that won't connect and they get the "you are in a low signal area" and that's the end of it.

Glad all is well with yours.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Jason, I am so glad they were able to fix your K2.  I have not heard anyone else in any other state have this problem.  I know WV is not the only state to have spotty Sprint reception.  And I also know, as we've proved, that it's not really a Sprint problem.  
deb


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

something like this has happened to my K2... it was asleep & then when I turned on the Wireless it has a hard time keeping signal.  It won't get the 3G like it did before.  I have 2 books in Archive that I need to get on my homescreen but it is taking Forever.  We are having ytucky weather so I am hoping that is the problem.


----------

